# Do we HAVE to really buy a new card?



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

Do we HAVE to really buy a new card from D* each time we go out an buy a receiver from the garage sale or ebay even if they already come with the newest cards but activated?

Please tell me this is just what they say to try to get $20 from us?

Thanks


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Around here, for many issues, it is called CSR Roulette
(CSR = Customer Service Representitive)

I have read on this forum that people are able (sometimes, with the right CSR) to move their OWN access card to a different unit

But, an access card that has been registered by someone else is a different issue... so you may very well need to buy a new card


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I wouldn't object to the $20 purchase if that also ensured there was no nonsense over extending a commitment.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I have moved access cards from my own non-dvr receivers to dvrs I've purchased from eBay and elsewhere a few times now. One time, I got a CSR who wouldn't do it. I made enough noise that she transferred me to someone else who would.

As for activating cards that belonged to someone else, I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## ems42 (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been a customer a few years, and had a R10 and D10 until today. My second R10 that I got on eBay arrived today to replace my D10 standard receiver. Once I got the replacement R10 hooked up and reset, I called DTV. The girl that answered the phone was very nice. I explained what I was doing and she asked if I had already received a card for the new R10. I believe she was asking if I had already received a new card from them... To which I answer, "I have a card in the R10 already and I have the card that I was using in my D10." All she said after that was, "Remove the card from your D10 and insert it into your new R10." After that I read her the SN and ID number off the back of the new R10 and we were up and running. No mention of ordering a new card ever came up. I'm very happy. Hope you have the same luck.

Jason


----------



## Wilsid (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought a new R10 on ebay, installed it yesterday with the card 
out of my T60


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

When I bought mine, I transferred the card. The CSR was willing but couldnt get the computer to take the card, I made some noise like "Itd be hard to unhook all this again" and he got a supervisor to override it.

He did hook me on the committment though.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Using a card that you've already had activated on your account isn't usually a big deal, especially if you tell the CSR that you're _replacing_ the previous receiver with the new one. If you use the word replace, then most CSRs will just go ahead and do it.

Beware of activating a previously activated card from someone else, however. D* has good reasoning for wanting you to purchase a new card if it wasn't originally yours. A while back my friend activated a receiver with the previously used card that came with it, and within a week of activating it and connecting a phone line (sigh), $189 worth of PPV pron showed up on his bill that had been purchased 2 years before he even got the box. Just imagine trying to argue with a D* CSR over that one.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought a used R10 off ebay a few months ago and they activated it with the card that was in it without any problems.


----------



## QED (Sep 27, 2003)

I transferred the card from my failing Philips DirecTivo to a Hughes DirecTivo I got off eBay with no questions asked.


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

I gave my deactivated R10 to my parents to replace their active D10. I called DTV Retention today to swap out the card and they told me that was not possible. He said that the D10 card was only for the D10. He said I would have to pay $20 to get a new access card. So he transferred me to that Department. I explained I was just swapping the R10 for the D10. The CSR told me to just take the card out of the D10 and put it in the R10. So it ended up costing me nothing. It all depends on who you talk to.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I think it really is CSR roulette.

I bought a used RCA DVR40. It came with 2 cards, neither of which were correct for the receiver (gave "wrong access card error"). DTV activated it on one of the cards that came with it, without a question (a p4 card at that...). However, they were sneaky about the committment thing, in that they never mentioned it, and I found out 2 months later, they renewed me for a new committment. I thought about protesting it, but as long as I have my DTivos, I'm not going anywhere else anyway...

Here's where it gets strange though. 2 months after activating a secondhand receiver WITH a secondhand card, I called to replace one of my non-dvr receivers with another used tivo. This time, they wouldn't activate it with any card...a used one, or my old card from my retired receiver. With some negotiating, I got them to give me a $20 credit on my bill to cover the $20 access card charge. 

I think the card thing is almost random...otherwise, why would they not have activated on my card from my retired receiver?


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

So, what's the difference between buying a used DTiVo with a card at a garage sale or ebay and a refurbed unit from, say, Weaknees with a card?

I bought a DSR704 with a P4 card and was able to activate it with no problem. The CSR even asked if this was a 'used' unit and I answered 'yes'.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

mphare said:


> So, what's the difference between buying a used DTiVo with a card at a garage sale or ebay and a refurbed unit from, say, Weaknees with a card?
> 
> I bought a DSR704 with a P4 card and was able to activate it with no problem. The CSR even asked if this was a 'used' unit and I answered 'yes'.


Weaknees is an authorized DirecTV dealer. You shouldn't ever have an access problem with one of their units or cards. When I bought a R10 from them, I just mentioned that I got it from Weaknees and I was authorized almost instantly. In November, I got a DSR 708 from a relative, and put the card from my authorized T-60 in it. No problem there either. I do think one would have a problem with a used unit and someone else's card in it.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, so I just replaced a r10 with a prom mod gone bad with a samsung sir s4080r

I called 1-800-494-4388 and spoke to a lady... must have been lowest level of support billing rep or something... i asked her if i could change the device that my access card is registered to, she said i would need to buy a new card. at some point, she offered to transfer me to technical support but i said no. i told her i would call back. i looked outside to see if my neighbor, who is a directv installer was home, but he just left... damn...

Then I found this thread! The billing csr gave me a direct number to technical support. i called it 1-800-531-5000... which made me wait while i pretended to reset my receiver, I THINK YOU CAN PRESS "0" early to SKIP this. The lady who answered asked for the last 4 from my card, the sn from my receiver and my receiver id. I was watching tv seconds later.


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

My arguement when they ask me to pay the $20 is that the card says it is DirecTV's property. I then ask why I should pay for something that stays their property. They just send the card for free then.

-Mike


----------



## jschramm97 (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm going though this right now, i just took a failing DirectDVR+ (D15?) and purchased a none working Hughes HDVR2 put a new HDD in it reimaged the drive. When i called to activate it they wouldn't activate with the card from the HDVR2 or the D15 unit and made me pay $20 then took 2 weeks before i actually got the card on my second try. Now i cannot get the HDVR2 to activate with the new card. That thread is here in case you have suggestions:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336926

But i think it's hit or miss also.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

I held on to a few cards when I have upgraded DirecTV units. Does anyone know which cards below are even worth holding onto? I have kept some old cards incase I ever had a problem with an existing card, or purchased a used unit and needed a card. If they are usless, I will just destroy them.

I have several of each
----------------------------
Access Card 3
Access Card 4
and 
a access cards with no numbers on the front
there is a satellite symbol just the words DSS ACCESS CARD


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

It might be worth the effort to try the 722 trick. Just call DTV and it now asks for telephone and account numbers to verify account information. Then it says that all CSR's are busy, but it will start asking a bunch of questions. Hit "0" and it will ask for the three-digit error code. Enter 722 and it will "re-marry" the access cards to the receivers.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

sandpj said:


> Enter 722 and it will "re-marry" the access cards to the receivers.


will NOT work to remarry cards TO RID receivers...


----------



## mbergen (Oct 18, 2002)

I just added a used Tivo off ebay and they did not make me get a new card.

However, with the previous one I tried to activate that I got of ebay - same model - but I could not activate because it turned out to be in collections - they were sending me over to get a new card when I found out I could not activate it at all - they told me I'd have to get a new card.

What a few of the people told me was I'd have to get a new card, or I'd end up having to pay for any pay per view movies they'd ordered on the remote.

I have one question about that. Would pay per view movies ordered on the remote and un-paid for (like they are telling me) show up in the purchases menu?

The first one I bought did have purchases show up in the menu. The current one does not.

When I gave my parents one of my old receivers about a year ago they made them get a new card. That was a receiver where since I gave it to them, I knew all bills were paid so that excuse about pay per view really wasn't valid.

Meg


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

Just a couple of days ago, I transferred my access card out of my plain old standard receiver to Hdvr2 that I picked up on ebay. I spoke to Tech support, not customer service. The first time I tried, the rep told me the system was updating, so I called back the next morning, and she hooked me up in 2 minutes. 

In my search for the replacement unit, I made bids on 2 dead Hdvr2's and won them for about 30 bux each, delivered. The first dead one I got in had the wrong software installed. The info screen said it was a SD-DVR40. I copied the HDVR2 software from my backup of my main unit, installed the zipper hacks, and it has been running for 4 days now. I ordered a third access card from Dtv on Friday to use on testing my repair units as I am going to continue to troll Ebay for additional "Dead" units.

Anyway, I think how it works is if you have the access card on your account already, they will transfer it to a piece of equipment that is not currently listed as being attached to an account that is overdue for payment. Also, you must be paying for every receiver on your account, so only access cards attached to your account can be used to activate equipment that you own.

L8R

Don


----------



## JohnUSNSD (Jul 27, 2006)

I purchased an R10 at CompUSA yesterday for $25---NEW!---what a bargain! Anyway, I replaced the receiver I had, pulled the exsisting card out and put it in the R10, called DTV, and they simply changed the info on my acct, and I was up and running in no time. Unlike some others here, I have never encountered a problem with DTV CSR.

Regards, John
SAMSUNG 4040 (x2)
R10 (x1)


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnUSNSD said:


> I purchased an R10 at CompUSA yesterday for $25---NEW!---what a bargain! Anyway, I replaced the receiver I had, pulled the exsisting card out and put it in the R10, called DTV, and they simply changed the info on my acct, and I was up and running in no time. Unlike some others here, I have never encountered a problem with DTV CSR.
> 
> Regards, John
> SAMSUNG 4040 (x2)
> R10 (x1)


Where did you find it?


----------



## JohnUSNSD (Jul 27, 2006)

John

I see that your profile is in Norfolk. I got the R10 for $25 bucks at the CompUSA on VAB Blvd at Military Circle. It was sitting in the rear of the store on the last Tivo shelf....I just happened to see it. They didn't have any more....that was the last one. It was marked at $49, but, the manager could only come up with a power cord.....so, he sold it to me for $25. I already had an extra pea-nut remote---and, all the cables.....I downloaded the manual....so, I'm all set. 

John


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnUSNSD said:


> John
> 
> I see that your profile is in Norfolk. I got the R10 for $25 bucks at the CompUSA on VAB Blvd at Military Circle. It was sitting in the rear of the store on the last Tivo shelf....I just happened to see it. They didn't have any more....that was the last one. It was marked at $49, but, the manager could only come up with a power cord.....so, he sold it to me for $25. I already had an extra pea-nut remote---and, all the cables.....I downloaded the manual....so, I'm all set.
> 
> John


Nope I'm just outside of DC. But who knows I may get lucky up here. $49 ain't bad either.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

$20 for new access card. Big whoopee.

It isn't worth crying about it to 5 customer service reps to get a new card for free or transfer a card from another unit.


----------



## Crunchslayr (Dec 6, 2006)

Funny, I just did this last night. Picked up a unit off of ebay. It came with a card. Talked to the guy and he said that they will only transfer cards in certain circumstances like 2 people getting married. He said that each card is for a specific account and that was that. But he DID say it was possible to do. Interesting... Fortunately I had a card from about 4 years ago from a non dvr box and he said we could try to re-activate it. He said it might be too old? Ok, whatever. 5 minutes later I was up and running.


----------



## infotekt (Dec 5, 2002)

Also, last night I bought a hdvr40 I found on craigslist and brought it home thinking I could activate right away since I would just pull the card from the Hughes Director receiver I was replacing. The first CSR and subsequent access card rep were both adamant that the card from my account would not work with a used receiver from someone else's account. The insisted that I would have to pay $20, but that I would get the card in 2 days. So, I said no thanks and called back 10 minutes later. This time I took a slightly different approach and said I was replacing my receiver with a new (to me) one. The CSR asked if the existing one was broken and I said yes, because it is. Then the CSR said ok and just started following a script of asking for all the serial numbers old box#, access card#, new box#, new card# ( I told him I was reusing the access card and read him back the same#. He was nice and everything worked fine.

Craigslist roulette, the sd-dvr40 seems to work great.
CSR roulette, just call back!

Now with an hdvr2 and an sd-dvr40 I have an excuse to network them and set up MRV!


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

Got a Series II TiVo off e-Bay. Went to activate and when I read the number off the card, the CSR said that it was still active on another customer's account. Still billing at $4.99 per month. However, apparently the account was still in "good standing" as one of the "system information" screens said when the box was connected an powered up.

The CSR said that the card and box were married and even though I had a new, never-activated card they could not activate that particular box as long as it was married to another customer's account.

On edit: no way to contact customer who has this box on his/her account. Seller will refund purchase price but I'd really rather, if possible, have the TiVo activated.

Suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## lorrdon (Jan 16, 2004)

Bought an R10 on eBay listed as new, but open box. Certainly looked new , all components still encased in plastic. Called Directtv to activate the card in it, with no muss, no fuss.
BTW, is there a way to tell who the actual manufacturer is from the serial or other number ?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

lorrdon said:


> BTW, is there a way to tell who the actual manufacturer is from the serial or other number ?


Check the last 3 digits of your service number (it is in the info screen in the setup menus) and then go to http://www.weaknees.com/find-model.php

It will probably be *521* which would mean *DirecTV* is the (claimed) mfg.


----------



## cmarrero (Sep 2, 2004)

I picked up a Hughes DVR40 off of ebay with a access card and was able to add it to my account with no problem. 
Just the CSR stated that the unit was an RCA.  
It was working so I didn't question it.

Chris


----------



## codemstr (Sep 9, 2006)

NorthOlyPen said:


> Got a Series II TiVo off e-Bay. Went to activate and when I read the number off the card, the CSR said that it was still active on another customer's account. Still billing at $4.99 per month. However, apparently the account was still in "good standing" as one of the "system information" screens said when the box was connected an powered up.
> 
> The CSR said that the card and box were married and even though I had a new, never-activated card they could not activate that particular box as long as it was married to another customer's account.
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but your sh*t out of luck man. Get your money back and buy another one....this time however ask the seller for the DVR service # on the back of the reciever before buying, then contact D* and tell them politly you are buying a second hand dvr box and you would like to make sure there wont be any problems when you do get it and activate it.

Sorry about your luck, hope this helps


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I am buying an HR-10 off E-bay. I don't know if it comes witha card on not. I have a standard DTV box non Tivo in my bedroom. Can I just take the card out of that and use for the HR-10?


----------



## codemstr (Sep 9, 2006)

scsiguy72 said:


> I am buying an HR-10 off E-bay. I don't know if it comes witha card on not. I have a standard DTV box non Tivo in my bedroom. Can I just take the card out of that and use for the HR-10?


Yup,
If your tackfull enough to get them to activate it.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Some guy from work bought my HDVR2 last week since I don't have any need for it any more. I left the card in it. He called DIRECTV and they activated my old card on his account no problem.

I've had the DIRECTV HR20 for about 4 months now. I didn't mind selling the DIRECTV/TiVo unit. My new DVR isn't a TiVo but that's not the end of the world to me.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

codemstr said:


> I hate to say it, but your sh*t out of luck man. Get your money back and buy another one....this time however ask the seller for the DVR service # on the back of the reciever before buying, then contact D* and tell them politly you are buying a second hand dvr box and you would like to make sure there wont be any problems when you do get it and activate it.
> 
> Sorry about your luck, hope this helps


Thanks for the suggestion which is exactly what I did. The seller refunded the purchase price and I picked up shipping. Did not mind as I failed to do due diligence prior to purchase. Both the seller and I thought that the system information screen that said "Account Status: Account In Good Standing" meant there would be no problem. Unfortunately it meant that the box was still on someone else's account and they were paying for it!

This time I did do due diligence but it did not reveal what may be a fatal flaw in the box. I got the receiver ID and called DIRECTV and they said I could activate the box with no problem. As a precaution prior to activating I started a "clear and reset everything" restart from the setup screen.

Now it seems to be stuck with a screen that says: "Clearing and deleting everything. This will take an hour." Prior to initiating the reset some of the basic stuff seemed to be working. It went through the normal power-up sequence OK. I checked the "List" which was empty. Did a satellite signal strength test which turned out good.

I've done this before on two other boxes. On one it did indeed take about an hour.

The other box went into never-never land for 12 hours before I pulled the plug. I was told that was because of a corrupt disk. I fear the disk in this new-to-me used unit may be corrupt.

How long is a reasonable length of time to wait for the "Clearing and deleting everything. This will take an hour." message to go away?

On edit 1410 PST 2/12/07: it has completed the reset and is now going through "Guided Setup". It took two hours versus the advertised one hour.

Thanks,


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

Finally, I'm TiVo'd again. After a couple of false starts with used receivers I got the one mentioned above activated as a replacement for the R15.

The CSR would not use the card that came in the used box but was happy to use the card out of the R15. So that's what he did and I'm up and running. 

I asked him if there was anything to the rumor of not activating used equipment after the end of February. He said they do not activate used cards that were activated on some other customer's account but did not know of any impending policy change regarding activating used equipment. 

That said, based on my bitter experience, do as CODEMSTR and other people here cautioned and call DIRECTV with the receiver ID before paying for the used box.

FWIW,

Dave M


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Some guy from work bought my HDVR2 last week since I don't have any need for it any more. I left the card in it. He called DIRECTV and *they activated my old card on his account no problem.*





NorthOlyPen said:


> ...He said they do not activate used cards that were activated on some other customer's account


CSR Roulette... one of them does exactly what another says cannot be done!


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

goony said:


> CSR Roulette... one of them does exactly what another says cannot be done!


I was pretty suprised they did it. I'm going to check my DIRECTV account tonight to make sure the phone Rep. didn't re-activate the DVR on my DIRECTV account.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

> He said they do not activate used cards that were activated on some other customer's account but did not know of any impending policy change regarding activating used equipment.


Not always true - I got a used HR10 off of Ebay last month - they activated it with the card that came with it and put it on my account, took less than 30 seconds. I didn't even have to argue - the just did it then asked if there was anything else they could help me with. Worked since then, no problem.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool. 

Is there any sense of whether or not the CSR's actually put notes on the account? For example, "Customer just tried to activate used card. Denied." Then the next day you try again and a different CSR pulls up your account and sees and reacts to the note? 

Just wondering.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

SecureTalk said:


> I held on to a few cards when I have upgraded DirecTV units. Does anyone know which cards below are even worth holding onto? I have kept some old cards incase I ever had a problem with an existing card, or purchased a used unit and needed a card. If they are usless, I will just destroy them.
> 
> I have several of each
> ----------------------------
> ...


The football team of p3 cards is going to have to go.
the DSS ACCESS CARD is older than the p3s, and also typically useless


----------

